# End of Work Permit Wowes



## paulmni (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Folks,

Just spoke with Continental who moved my return flight to the UK.

My work permit expires on April 21st and it says i must leave the country by then .

Continental changed the flight to April 22nd. 

In a nutshell will I have to fork out the 300 pounds to change the flight by one day?

I hope I don't have to use the flight as I am applying for permanent residency (English test on 11th December 1st).

Thanks and Have a Great Day!.


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

best of luck with it...please keep us updated as i would be looking for pr following a work permit whilst still in canada { dont want to come back!}


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

paulmni said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Just spoke with Continental who moved my return flight to the UK.
> 
> ...


Why can't you just apply for a work permit extention???????


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

If I remember what my immigration lawyer told me, by applying for PR, you have implied status, which basically means you can stay here and continue to work until a decision on your PR is made.

It's worth checking with a professional first before doing anything.


----------

